
Free Dribbble playbook - smakosh
Dribbble makes you pay 36$ to get your playbook! use my Gatsby starter kit that includes a plugin to load your data from Dribbble and enjoy your free playbook.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;smakosh&#x2F;gatsby-source-dribbble-example
======
IvanSZ
Super

~~~
smakosh
Thanks!

